# AUSTRALIA - 2015 AFC Asian Cup



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

*AUSTRALIA 2015 - Asian Cup Venues*

Seing as Australia is the only bidder I think it fair to assume we will get it. So I thought it was a big enough competition to warrant a thread.

From my unterstanding it will only be played on the east coast so I would suggest the stadiums usedwould be as follows.

Melbourne: MRS









Sydney: SFS









Brisbane: Suncorp









Gold Coast: Skilled Stadium









Newcastle: Energy Australia

Townsville: Dairy Farmers

If we win the World Cup at least one of MCG, ANZ or Etihad would be used as a sort of test otherwise stadiums this big are probably not required.

Thats my thought. Does anyone have any info on the requirements, etc...


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Probably looking at ANZ for a semi-final and final. 

An Asian Cup could be a great excuse to outline plans for an upgraded Canberra Stadium ahead of any World Cup bid.


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

ANZ, Suncorp, Etihad, Gold Coast, Newcastle, Canberra, SFS, MRS.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Can this discussion not be merged with the existing Australia Stadiums Thread?


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

How many stadiums does an Asian Cup typically use?


----------



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

ryebreadraz said:


> How many stadiums does an Asian Cup typically use?


Not shore exactly. The last one only had 4 but I it could probably be somewhere between 5 and 10 for us.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

mvictory said:


> Not shore exactly. The last one only had 4 but I it could probably be somewhere between 5 and 10 for us.


It's a 16 team tournament. The World Cup is 32 teams with either 10 or 12 stadiums so the Asian Cup would make most sense with 5 or 6 stadiums, right? 

You have 4 groups so with 6 stadiums you can have each group match a team plays in a different stadium. Then, you have 2 venues who don't get knockout stage matches. Your 2 biggest host the semifinals and your biggest hosts the finals. 6 seems to be the ideal number. Anything higher is too much IMO and you should have at least 5.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

If it's gonna be 6 stadiums, then I would choose:

Sydney - Olympic Stadium (Host of the final)
Melbourne - Melbourne Rectangular Stadium
Brisbane - Suncorp Stadium
Gold Coast - Skilled Stadium
Canberra - Canberra Stadium or new Stadium
Newcastle - Upgraded Energy Australia Stadium

Adelaide - Hindmarsh Stadium - Maybe

MCG won't be used. the Asian Cup doesn't allow oval stadiums, even of large capacity, whereas FIFA would. They accept 10,000 seaters, which are plenty to come by, provided that it fits AFC requirements.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> Can this discussion not be merged with the existing Australia Stadiums Thread?


No


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lord David said:


> MCG won't be used. the Asian Cup doesn't allow oval stadiums, even of large capacity, whereas FIFA would. They accept 10,000 seaters, which are plenty to come by, provided that it fits AFC requirements.


Wasn't the last final held at at an oval shaped (athletics track) stadium? And the power went out :lol:


----------



## woozoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Can this discussion not be merged with the existing Australia Stadiums Thread?


lol. no


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Wasn't the last final held at at an oval shaped (athletics track) stadium? And the power went out :lol:


I think a field that has an atheltics track is still considered rectangular (though not ideal).


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

k just asking.


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is probably really slow but I only just realised how similar ANZ and SFS look.


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Probably looking at ANZ for a semi-final and final.
> 
> An Asian Cup could be a great excuse to outline plans for an upgraded Canberra Stadium ahead of any World Cup bid.


Our World Cup bid will have already been submitted and decided on by the time the Asian Cup comes around. Either we do Canberra Stadium or we don't, the Asian Cup will have no influence.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

With the 2011 event underway, maybe it's time to start the thread on the next iteration. 

The 2015 Asian Cup will be hosted in Australia in January 2015. It will open in Melbourne and the final will be played in Sydney - this helps avoid a clash with the Australian Open in Melbourne.

The host cities and venues are:
ANZ Stadium (Stadium Australia), Sydney (83k)









Sydney Football Stadium (45k)









Parramatta Stadium, Sydney (21k)









Suncorp Stadium (Lang Park), Brisbane (53k)

Suncorp Stadium_0002 by Garry - www.visionandimagination.com, on Flickr

Skilled Park (Robina Stadium), Gold Coast (27k)

Skilled Park, Gold Coast Australia by Irish Shorty, on Flickr

Canberra Stadium (25k)









Etihad Stadium (Docklands Stadium), Melbourne (55k)

Telstra Dome by RayzorMelb, on Flickr

AAMI Park (Rectangular Stadium), Melbourne (31k)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jase010/4987963443/


----------



## crazydude (Aug 4, 2009)

Why are there 3 stadiums in both of Melbourne and Sydney but nothing in Perth or Adilade?


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

It's a variety of factors - I think one main reason is the logistics, with the tournament being restricted to a handful of cities in relative close proximity to each other.

Perth and Adelaide also suffer from the fact that they lack a decent sized rectangular stadium - the selected venues are all rectangular in shape, although it will have to be seen whether Melbourne's Docklands Stadium will be used in oval or rectangular configuration as there are more seats when the stands are in the oval configuration.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Stadiums are good enough for an asian cup.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

only 5 will be used so as i see it the host cities and venues are:

ANZ Stadium (Stadium Australia), Sydney (83k)(final)

Suncorp Stadium (Lang Park), Brisbane (53k)

Skilled Park (Robina Stadium), Gold Coast (27k)

Canberra Stadium (25k)

AAMI Park (Rectangular Stadium), Melbourne (31k)


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd use AAMI in Melbourne over Etihad.

20k less, but the atmosphere is fantastic. It has one of the best vibes I've felt at the footy in a long time


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Personally, I wish that Australia never joined the AFC. AFC need to get over the fact that Australia is not considered a country of Asia.

(General post)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, we should have stayed in the OFC and beat America Samoa 31-0, over and over.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Next, New Zealend should join, I'd even go far enough to say all oceanic nations joined.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Oceania should be shut down full stop, but that's a discussion for another forum


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Personally, I wish that Australia never joined the AFC. AFC need to get over the fact that Australia is not considered a country of Asia.
> 
> (General post)


Well you're not making the decisions so your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

well how does the fact that australia being in asia detriment anyone at all??
unless you want to tell us where you're from which could whence explain some sort of bias towards a certain country but seeing as you wont what other reason could there be?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^For the last time, I hate it when users want to ask me where I am from. If I did answer that, my cover would be blown. Stresss, your location profile is left blank. I hate the AFC.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^For the last time, I hate it when users want to ask me where I am from. If I did answer that, my cover would be blown. Stresss, your location profile is left blank. I hate the AFC.


Thanks for your insightful input. Now back to the original topic which is about the 2015 AFC Asian Cup...


----------



## laxor (Feb 17, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Personally, I wish that Australia never joined the AFC. AFC need to get over the fact that Australia is not considered a country of Asia.
> 
> (General post)


Russia,Turkey, Georgia and Israel are all on the Asian continent yet are part of UEFA. 

Get over it.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

laxor said:


> Russia,Turkey, Georgia and Israel are all on the Asian continent yet are part of UEFA.
> 
> Get over it.


Also Azerbaijan, Armenia and Kazakhstan.


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

laxor said:


> Russia,Turkey, Georgia and Israel are all on the Asian continent yet are part of UEFA.
> 
> Get over it.


all the fa in uefa have a part of there territory in europe , except israel that is in uefa for political and religious reasons


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

Australia may have not got the 2022 World Cup, But atleast you got the 2015 AFC Asian Cup, how much did the Australians pay for it ?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Since we were the only bidder, probably a coke and a smile


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Alrayyan said:


> Australia may have not got the 2022 World Cup, But atleast you got the 2015 AFC Asian Cup, how much did the Australians pay for it ?


Don't be a hater.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Alrayyan said:


> Australia may have not got the 2022 World Cup, But atleast you got the 2015 AFC Asian Cup, how much did the Australians pay for it ?


Pay for what? There were no other bidders! Seems to me interest in the Asian Cup is declining, but when Australia hosts a successful 2015 Asian Cup (or better yet win your poorly hosted one), then there will be a surge of interest once more.


----------



## Alrayyan (Nov 29, 2010)

So ? Qatar has bid without any opposition for the 2011 edition, but there was still a choice of either selecting it or having a new bidding process once again. That was the situation for Australia aswell.


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^For the last time, I hate it when users want to ask me where I am from. If I did answer that, my cover would be blown. Stresss, your location profile is left blank. I hate the AFC.


i live in sydney, australia
there you go


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thread starter could have made similar pictures, similar sized ones. Not those so different. Looks ugly.

Anyway, I would use:

Melboure (*Etihad*, as it is large, can be sold out for first match)
Sydney (*ANZ*)
Canberra (dont know what stadium is, but should be used as capital)
Gold Coast (*Skilled Park*)
Brisbane (*Suncorp*)

-opening match with Australia in *Melbourne*
-other *group A* matches in *Sydney *(last round, one match in Sydney, one in *Canberra*)
-*group B* matches vice versa
-*group C* matches in *Gold Coast* (last round, one match in Gold Coast, one in *Brisbane*)
-*group D* matches vice versa

-*quarterfinal*: *A1-B2* in Sydney; *B1-A2* in Canberra; *C1-D2* in Gold Coast; *D1-C2* in Brisbane

-*semifinal*: *A1* seed's match play in Melbourne, other in Sydney

-*third place match*: Canberra

-*final *: Sydney


*Seeds *in group stage play: *A1 *play third matchday in Sydney (as A1 play qf match in Sydney, while *A2 *play same matchday in Canberra to *B1*). And same for other groups, as it is presumed that first seeds (A1, B1, C1, D1) will take first spots in group stage and as best they get privilege not to travel for quarterfinal round (distances are irrelevant here).


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

NavyBlue said:


> No problem with the MCG hosting games... not sure where you coming from tbh
> 
> As previously stated, the MCG will be hosting cricket and including the ODI World Cup Final around that time, it was never an option. The choice of ANZ stadium for the Asian Cup Final is the only logical option.
> 
> What may prove to be a disaster is the decision for the 82k ANZ stadium to host the two semi finals, 3rd place play-off as well. That's 320,000 seats that sydnesiders have to fill within the space of a week. A hard task if the socceroos ain't involved.


I recall reading a guideline somewhere which specifically stated the size of the field of play. Maybe it's somewhere here: http://www.the-afc.com/en/resources/regulations-a-guidelines/319-competition-regulations

In that, they specifically mentioned a cricket sized field, stating that although great for cricket, not so great for football and therefore not eligible for hosting Asian Cup matches, even if other requirements were fulfilled. Stadiums with an athletics track were exempt from this.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Asian Cup 2015 venues and schedule announced
*
Wednesday, 27 March 2013 10:02 AM









The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) and the AFC Asian Cup Australia 2015 Local Organising Committee (LOC) today unveiled the match schedule and host venues for the 2015 competition.

The competition will kick off in Melbourne on January 9, 2015 with an opening ceremony and Socceroos match at Melbourne Rectangular Stadium and will culminate in the Final at Sydney’s Stadium Australia on January 31, 2015.

The other three competition venues are Brisbane Stadium at Milton, Canberra Stadium in the ACT and Newcastle Stadium in NSW.

LOC Chief Executive Officer Michael Brown said today’s announcements marked a significant milestone in the planning of AFC Asian Cup Australia 2015.

“The Asian Cup in Australia will be a three week, 32 match festival of football culminating in the Final at Stadium Australia on January 31,” Brown said.

“We are pleased to have now locked in five top class venues for the competition and finalised the match schedule.

“This will allow the detailed planning for the event to progress on schedule to ensure Asian Cup Australia 2015 is a world-class event and maintains Australia’s international reputation as a great host for the world’s best sporting contests.”

Brown said the Socceroos qualifying games would be played in Melbourne on January 9, 2015; Sydney on January 13, 2015; and Brisbane on January 17, 2015.

“The four Quarter Finals will be played on January 22 and 23, 2015 and we are very excited that on Australia Day 2015 the first Semi Final will be played at Stadium Australia.

“The second Semi Final will be played in Newcastle on January 27, 2015 and the city will also host the 3rd v 4th play-off on January 30, 2015.”

AFC Asian Cup Australia 2015 is being jointly-funded by the Australian Government and the Queensland, NSW, ACT and Victorian Governments.
Federal Minister for Sport Kate Lundy said the Gillard Government was working in partnership with the Local Organising Committee as Australia prepares to host the Asian Cup – the region’s premier sporting event.

“The Asian Cup offers a unique opportunity to showcase Australia as a world-class host for major sporting events and as an attractive tourist destination,” Lundy said.

“The spin-off from the Cup will be enormous for Australia with a global TV audience of more than 2.5 billion people expected and an estimated 45,000 international visitors set to visit our shores.”

NSW Minister for Sport Graham Annesley welcomed the announcement that Sydney and Newcastle would host a key Semi Final and Final match.

“The staging of the 2015 AFC Asian Cup in Australia is just reward for the growth of football in this country,” Annesley said.

“Successive FIFA World Cup campaigns have positioned Australia on the world football stage, and I’m confident both Stadium Australia and Newcastle Stadium will ensure fans experience and enjoy these world class facilities during the Asian Cup.”

Victorian Minister for Sport Hugh Delahunty said: “I am delighted the event's Opening Ceremony and Opening Match featuring the Socceroos will be held at Melbourne Rectangular Stadium in Melbourne on 9 January 2015.

“Melbourne Rectangular Stadium is a world class, award winning, purpose-built stadium with fantastic turf that the players will love and where the fans can get up close to the action.

“'I look forward to welcoming visitors to Melbourne and Victoria for this highly anticipated event.”

Queensland Minister for Tourism and Major Events, Jann Stuckey, said Queenslanders were looking forward to the benefits and exposure the tournament would bring to the state.

“An event the size of the Asian Cup has a tremendous impact, and I know that Brisbane 2015 will be memorable for spectators and competitors alike,” Stuckey said.

“The number of Asian tourists visiting Queensland has increased markedly during recent years, and the event will provide an opportunity to build on that by showcasing what our wonderful state has to offer.”

ACT Minister for Sport Andrew Barr said the ACT Government was proud to be working with Victoria, Queensland, NSW, the Federal Government and the AFC Asian Cup 2015 Local Organising Committee to host this exciting event and showcase Australia to Asia and the world.

“I’m delighted that football fans in Canberra and the capital region will have the chance to see some of the world’s best players and international teams in action.

“Canberra Stadium has a proven track record of hosting high-quality fixtures, including Olympic football, Rugby World Cup and Rugby League World Cup matches. Likewise Canberra will be a great venue for travelling fans, who will have the chance to see the unique attractions of the nation’s capital.”

Football Australia


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Venues and Match Schedule:*

http://www.footballaustralia.com.au/site/_content/document/00001214-source.pdf


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope FIFA will follow this tournament with big eyes.
If everything is going well and Australia would make a bid for the WC they have a great advantage.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

WTF is with Newcastle hosting a semi final? hno:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ It's a real shame about AFC's strict field requirements (FIFA is more than willing to compromise, as long as views aren't extremely horrible)

Adelaide Oval would probably be complete (obviously for the Cricket World Cup) by then and would have been perfect to host some matches, including a Semi or whatever. It would have replaced Newcastle as a venue (or added a 6th venue), which I would have given to the Gold Coast's Robina Stadium, that although smaller in capacity, the simple fact that it's a highly marketable city would make not choosing it as a venue simply stupid otherwise.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

if Australia cant host it for any reason we can host it again after 2011 

we will be ready even if its week before 

wish we can see a good matches although that there is a big time difference, i think they should make the matches at 9 pm so people from india up till Jordan can watch it at 2 or 3 PM


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

No.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

they have to

they are looking for money money money and all TV will pay to get the rights + advertisement around the play ground and other types, so for sure they will put this matches for east Aisha at night around 8 or 9 Aus time so they can get money from this 2

its not up to you to say no.. when it comes to $ they will do the impossible other wise they will not have money to pay u in the end of the month


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

No they don't. 

Why should they change the match schedule to meet Middle Eastern demands or time zone?

If anything the time difference will be like 3 hours behind, to suit South-East Asian audiences, be a little inconvenient for China/Japan and most importantly, be easily workable since Perth (a non host) is 3 hours behind the East Coast, so we can easily work with a known time frame.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> if Australia cant host it for any reason we can host it again after 2011


What reasons would that be? Australia can host this tournament at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> if Australia cant host it for any reason we can host it again after 2011
> 
> we will be ready even if its week before
> 
> wish we can see a good matches although that there is a big time difference, i think they should make the matches at 9 pm so people from india up till Jordan can watch it at 2 or 3 PM


What are you talking about? We're ready even if we were nominated overnight!

You'd see a website up in the morning, logo and match schedule and everything.

There is no construction work needed for hosting the 2015 Asian Cup, not to mention WAY larger stadiums that are surely going to be reasonably filled all around (I don't expect capacity, but surely they will have good attendances)

Qatar is unfit to host another Asian Cup due to the farce of the 2011 edition, and we'll all see and say "told you so" when the farce of the 2022 FIFA World Cup is "hosted".


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Lord David said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Why should they change the match schedule to meet Middle Eastern demands or time zone?
> 
> If anything the time difference will be like 3 hours behind, to suit South-East Asian audiences, be a little inconvenient for China/Japan and most importantly, be easily workable since Perth (a non host) is 3 hours behind the East Coast, so we can easily work with a known time frame.


for WC qualification they do the same, its not up to Australia its not their decision... AFC get high percentage for the TV and commercial so they see whats more beneficial for them not what time they want to host the matches :nuts:

even in WC qualification when Aus Vs Qatar they used to play at night so its 2 pm here and even last match with oman they play it at 3 PM man time so its early there.. u guys have to check AFC site or by the end of this year when all teams qualified the timing will be published and u will see


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

love-qatar said:


> for WC qualification they do the same, its not up to Australia its not their decision... AFC get high percentage for the TV and commercial so they see whats more beneficial for them not what time they want to host the matches :nuts:
> 
> even in WC qualification when Aus Vs Qatar they used to play at night so its 2 pm here and even last match with oman they play it at 3 PM man time so its early there.. u guys have to check AFC site or by the end of this year when all teams qualified the timing will be published and u will see


They play it at night because it's Primetime in Australia.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ what ever

they need money money money :lol::lol:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Aherm. 

Like I stated earlier, we will at the very most (if we don't stick to an Australian Eastern Standard time timetable) is to do matches 3 hours later as to match the time zone in Western Australia, much of South East Asia, much of China and be 1 hour difference for Japan.

So in order for a match to be seen at say 4 pm in China, it would be held at at 7 pm over here in the Eastern side of Australia. 9pm matches will probably not happen as that's too late for all involved. You expect the match to end around 11 pm? Midnight even?

Oh and money, money, money will come from sufficiently filled stadiums. Not 40% filled ones.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Lord David said:


> ^^ Aherm.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, we will at the very most (if we don't stick to an Australian Eastern Standard time timetable) is to do matches 3 hours later as to match the time zone in Western Australia, much of South East Asia, much of China and be 1 hour difference for Japan.
> 
> ...


i dont know from where u bring 11 PM maybe from your a&&

we will see the attendance if it will reach 10,000 in some matches... the less attendance in doha were 16,000 and in 2 we will see what ur fans will do. i am sure some matches will be cold and boring ass no many ppl from ME lives in ur country but here we have everyone even japanies and chinees ppl...

we will see dont go too exited as im not because i think its going to be boring timing for us :nuts:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

A 9 pm game, which runs for 90 mins, possibly more with overtime, including breakages and other possible factors which could prolong play, would end easily at 10:30-11 pm at night.

There will be good attendance, thanks to the event being held during the Australian school holiday summer break.

I can easily see real cheap tickets to ensure capacity crowds rather than just an odd 1,000 on non Australian matches. Who cares if a match is "cold and boring" if the like 90% of the stadium it's held in is full. They got their revenue, so who cares if it's a little boring?


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

If they had games in Perth I'd go to every one because that's the whole fun of these tournaments. I'm not the only one who would either.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> the less attendance in doha were 16,000


LOLWUT?

2011 Asian Cup lowest attendances:
*2022* Saudi Arabia v Japan
*3481* Uzbekistan v Kuwait
*3529* China v Uzbekistan
*3693* North Korea v UAE
*3919* Australia v Bahrain
*4111* Iraq v North Korea
*5012* UAE v Iran

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_AFC_Asian_Cup

:nuts:


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Not forgetting the utter fiasco of the final, where locals were bussed in for free to fill the ground, meaning people who'd travelled round the world to follow their team couldn't get in.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> LOLWUT?
> 
> 2011 Asian Cup lowest attendances:
> *2022* Saudi Arabia v Japan
> ...



2022 after saudi disqualified 
same for kuwait and usz

will see who will attend in Aus
cant wait to see and i will be back and point it here


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> 2022 after saudi disqualified
> same for kuwait and usz
> 
> will see who will attend in Aus
> cant wait to see and i will be back and point it here


Bit of a difference between the 16000 figure you have and the actual crowd numbers I posted. Don't you think? 

For what it's worth, I'm almost positive there will be some games at the 2015 Asian Cup with low attendances. But you won't see people on here making up crowd figures to try and make it look better like you just did.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

^^ always in 3ed match if a team with 1 point for sure people wont attend cos no point to qualify

even in WC the first round stadiums are empty and not full... so for sure it wont be full as u ppl wont be interested to attend every match and support every team

anyway i still it will not be the best, as best attendance were in 2007 and 2001 

we will see but dont over dream guys  my opinion it will be .......... :nuts:


----------



## ashindia (Jun 26, 2010)

Its sad that India cant be part of this tourney,could have helped attendance with expat population living there.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

love-qatar said:


> ^^ always in 3ed match if a team with 1 point for sure people wont attend cos no point to qualify
> 
> even in WC the first round stadiums are empty and not full... so for sure it wont be full as u ppl wont be interested to attend every match and support every team
> 
> ...


What do you have against Australia?

So far we have hosted the best olympics ever and the best rugby world cup ever, why should the AFC Cup be any different?


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Luigi742 said:


> What do you have against Australia?
> 
> So far we have hosted the best olympics ever and the best rugby world cup ever, why should the AFC Cup be any different?


what u people have against Qatar


you think so! hmmm im not sure its the best olympic but its ok even china was better than Sydney... we dont watch rugby...

we have nothing against u :bash: but we will wait and see how it will be :lol:


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

love-qatar said:


> what u people have against Qatar
> 
> 
> you think so! hmmm im not sure its the best olympic but its ok even china was better than Sydney... we dont watch rugby...
> ...


The only I have against Qatar is the fact that they are hosting a world cup they never should've been given.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

love-qatar said:


> what u people have against Qatar
> 
> 
> you think so! hmmm im not sure its the best olympic but its ok even china was better than Sydney... we dont watch *rugby*...
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if Qatar were to bid for the 2023 Rugby World Cup, on the simple fact that they just want mega events.


China better than Sydney? In sheer size perhaps, but in overall experience and legacy I think not.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Luigi742 said:


> The only I have against Qatar is the fact that they are hosting a world cup they never should've been given.


and im against Sydney 2000 as they never host any big events before apart from 64 olympics i think and it was normal, but we have asian game which is bigger than WC... and im against ur asian cup host but its ok as soon as it will be boring no one will watch it :nuts:



Lord David said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Qatar were to bid for the 2023 Rugby World Cup, on the simple fact that they just want mega events.
> 
> 
> China better than Sydney? In sheer size perhaps, but in overall experience and legacy I think not.


no we are not interested in rugby its going to be boring in qatar just as AAFC will be boring in Australia... but yah we will bid t host the 3ed world war between Korea and USA :lol::lol: its more interesting :banana::cheers:

well i think china is better in everything nothing wow in sydney apart from the lighting of the fame thats it... other than this china and most ppl agree is one of the best


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

love-qatar said:


> and im against Sydney 2000 as they never host any big events before apart from 64 olympics i think and it was normal, but we have asian game which is bigger than WC... and im against ur asian cup host but its ok as soon as it will be boring no one will watch it :nuts:


When *one third *of the FIFA voting body is either suspended because of corruption or accused of it, and when we end up with a host nation city that in normal circumstances wouldn't have a hope of qualifying for a world cup, has ridiculous summer temperatures, confiscates workers passports, and has no footballing heritage to speak of as a result of this corruption, then we're well within our rights to question everything associated with it.

Sydney was one of the best organised Games in history, and one of the most fun. It might not have had the awe inspiring architecture of Beijing, but Australia moved things up a level with their Games, and without Sydney's template Beijing wouldn't have done what it did. Qatar and FIFA - on the other hand - can't even decide which dates their World Cup will be! There's no comparison!

Qatar 2022 has time to prove the world wrong, but its conception from a cesspit of corruption and the ongoing problems we're now seeing mean cynicism is the most logical position to take. And as Rev Stickleback says, the final of the last Asian Cup hardly inspires confidence either.

Australia has nothing to prove in the eyes of the World. Qatar has everything to prove. So give it a rest, and prove us wrong.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Agreed.

Sydney learned from the Brisbane 1992 and Melbourne 1996 bids and offered something better, way better. They did of course come real close 2 votes in the voting round against Beijing, but offered much more for the 2000 games than Beijing ever could.

As for love-qatar, Rugby boring? Not interested? If you were to make a bid and have the "money" for it, you could win such an event, despite being "not interested" the International Rugby Board would be silly and stupid to choose you and perhaps even claim that it's for the spread and benefit of the sport, but it just proves with enough money and corruption, anything can happen.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't worry guys, love qatar doesn't really know what he's on about anyway.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wezza said:


> Don't worry guys, love qatar doesn't really know what he's on about anyway.


no way! :eek2:


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> Don't worry guys, love qatar doesn't really know what he's on about anyway.


i know better than yo mr teacher :lol: 

for me it was boring olympic and even london one was not wow as Beijing,, my opinion and im free...

ur problem is that u think everything you guys host or organise is the best and no one can do same or better than you but you are wrong, i want o ask the british about Qatar investment in london for the olympic, anyway regard what u said we dont have to prove anything we have many hosts and we r not going to talk about it because its successful, and people here have enough experience in organising everything. because we have what you dont have, and what you are crazy about to have :lol:

we r successful and we will always be :banana: but thats what spiteful, envious and racial said like some of you here


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

If we're not going to talk about it, then why keep bringing it up in this thread? If you had something constructive to say be it good or bad then perhaps you would be taken more seriously. Instead you are more often than not rambling on with utter garbage.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> ur problem is that u think everything you guys host or organise is the best and no one can do same or better than you but you are wrong, i want o ask the british about Qatar investment in london for the olympic


London 2012 was a success because of many reasons. British organisation, architecture, crowds etc. for the most part. But we also had some Iraqi-British architecture, Australian expertise (huge amounts of this), huge amounts of American broadcast money, Swiss and Belgian oversight from Oswald and Rogge, cultural influence from all over the World, a Jamaican superstar on the track, British-Indian cash and ideas for Boris' tower, a former French President in the lead up to the vote helped no end, and, yes, Qatari money helping secure the legacy of the Olympic Village too.

Qatar's investment in the Olympic Village is welcome - and I'm sure Qatar will get a nice profit from it and a bit of international prestige from its investment - but I don't see its relevance to whether or not Qatar is a good host for a global sporting event. I was simply pointing out the fact that Australia has successfully hosted a global event like the Olympics, whilst Qatar has to prove itself with 2022. Qatari money at London 2012 has no relevance to this.

And back to the topic of this thread, Australia's expertise in hosting sporting events - which has become something of a mini export-industry for them since 2000 - means they should, justifiably, have confidence in their hosting of the 2015 Cup. Australia can with some justification think itself amongst the best in the World at hosting and organising sports events. They've proved it time and time again. You see that as arrogance, I see it as a track record that few other nations can match.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> If we're not going to talk about it, then why keep bringing it up in this thread? If you had something constructive to say be it good or bad then perhaps you would be taken more seriously. Instead you are more often than not rambling on with utter garbage.


well u was totally out of QATAR 2022 WC so u expect me to be in here, what i dont like i say it  and im free and i can say what i want i think we r in free forums or u dont hno: so?!



RobH said:


> London 2012 was a success because of many reasons. British organisation, architecture, crowds etc. for the most part. But we also had some Iraqi-British architecture, Australian expertise (huge amounts of this), huge amounts of American broadcast money, Swiss and Belgian oversight from Oswald and Rogge, cultural influence from all over the World, a Jamaican superstar on the track, British-Indian cash and ideas for Boris' tower, a former French President in the lead up to the vote helped no end, and, yes, Qatari money helping secure the legacy of the Olympic Village too.
> 
> Qatar's investment in the Olympic Village is welcome - and I'm sure Qatar will get a nice profit from it and a bit of international prestige from its investment - but I don't see its relevance to whether or not Qatar is a good host for a global sporting event. I was simply pointing out the fact that Australia has successfully hosted a global event like the Olympics, whilst Qatar has to prove itself with 2022. Qatari money at London 2012 has no relevance to this.
> 
> And back to the topic of this thread, Australia's expertise in hosting sporting events - which has become something of a mini export-industry for them since 2000 - means they should, justifiably, have confidence in their hosting of the 2015 Cup. Australia can with some justification think itself amongst the best in the World at hosting and organising sports events. They've proved it time and time again. You see that as arrogance, I see it as a track record that few other nations can match.


and more honey not only the olympic village i hope you go through qatar investment in london including the Gas now + shard + harrods + buildings in Oxford st and Regent st + some 5* hotels and other things which i will be tired to type, and i dont want Sir Wezza o say stick to the theory... i would say if he will and u all will do maybe i will think to do :tongue3: as i said you guys r same like child, they accept to be be rude but if they wount accept ppl to be rude with them


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

love-qatar said:


> well u was totally out of QATAR 2022 WC so u expect me to be in here, what i dont like i say it  and im free and i can say what i want i think we r in free forums or u dont hno: so?!


The first bit of that quote doesn't make any sense. But anyway, I never said you couldn't post here. I just said if you want to be taken more seriously then you should begin posting more factual material rather than things you've made up.


----------



## love-qatar (May 10, 2008)

Wezza said:


> The first bit of that quote doesn't make any sense. But anyway, I never said you couldn't post here. I just said if you want to be taken more seriously then you should begin posting more factual material rather than things you've made up.


i am treating u guys just as u do, if u think that u were serious then i am. if u want to be stupid then i can be stupid as well


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

its a longshot but hopefully afghanistan qualifies, it would be great to have another persian speaking country play in the tournament


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

irani1378 said:


> its a longshot but hopefully afghanistan qualifies, it would be great to have another persian speaking country play in the tournament


Would/could be similar to Iraq in 2007.An opportunity for the country to forget about their problems for a few short seconds.

I watched the homeless football world cup in Melbourne a few years ago.
Played on a futsal size pitch the Afghan team were incredible skillful and made the final IIRC


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*Asian Cup 2015 draw mechanism revealed
*PUBLISHED: 17 MARCH 2014










Kuala Lumpur: The draw mechanism for the AFC Asian Cup Australia 2015 to be held at the Sydney Opera House on March 26 has been announced.

The draw for the 16 team-tournament, will feature 15 confirmed sides, with the winner of the AFC Challenge Cup 2014, which takes place in the Maldives in May, making up the final participant.

The teams who booked their place in the AFC Asian Cup 2015 draw via the qualifying campaign are: Oman, Bahrain, Iran, UAE, Saudi Arabia (all group winners) Jordan, Qatar, Kuwait, Uzbekistan, Iraq (all group runners-up) and China, who emerged as the best third-place finisher amongst the five groups.

Defending champions Japan, Asian Cup 2015 hosts Australia, and Korea Republic received direct entry to the finals by finishing first, second and third respectively at the 2011 AFC Asian Cup in Qatar, while DPR Korea sealed their place courtesy of victory in the AFC Challenge Cup 2012.

The 16 teams will be divided into four groups of four teams, with each group playing a one-round league.

There will be four country pots with hosts Australia occupying the A1 position of Pot 1 and the rest of the countries getting their respective positions based on FIFA Ranking announced on 13 March 2014.

The first four top-rank countries will be slotted in Pot 1 and the rest will be slotted in Pot 2, 3 and 4 respectively.

The seedings are as follows:
Pot 1 (teams ranked 1-4): Australia, Iran, Japan, Uzbekistan
Pot 2 (teams ranked 5-8): Korea Republic, UAE, Jordan, Saudi Arabia
Pot 3 (teams ranked 9-12): Oman, China, Qatar, Iraq
Pot 4 (teams ranked 13-16): Bahrain, Kuwait, DPR Korea and Challenge Cup 2014 winners. 

AFC


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

None of the seeds would want to face a group of South Korea, Iraq and North Korea.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Great move for the great man

*Del Piero 'honoured' with Asian Cup role
*


> Alessandro Del Piero has been named global ambassador for the 2015 AFC Asian Cup in Australia.
> The Sydney FC playmaker and Italy legend will help take Asia’s biggest football event to an even larger audience, raising its profile beyond the borders of the world’s biggest region.
> 
> "I am very proud to be associated with the biggest football tournament ever held in Australia, the country that has become my home for the past two years,” Del Piero said after his appointment was announced in Sydney on Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Some interesting groups.
Of course Australia had to draw South Korea:lol:
Don't mind it to be honest.

Pretty safe to say that group C will have 2 teams from West Asia go through


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Watched the draw live on You Tube - very professionally done and yes, of course, Australia had to get South Korea - should be a cracking game to end Group A though in Brisbane.

Ticket information released by the end of April and on sale May 5th I believe.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

lool iran has a dream draw, if we don't make the semi's at least it will be the biggest screw up in the history of the cup.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

irani1378 said:


> lool iran has a dream draw, if we don't make the semi's at least it will be the biggest screw up in the history of the cup.


Agree
You're playing 3 teams with a number of foreign born players but


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Well worth a watch of the full draw.History of the Asian Cup, the amazing sights on offer in Australia,those violinists and Dami Im
Hosted by Stephanie Brantz and former Manchester United goalkeeper Mark Bosnich at the Iconic Sydney Opera House
The full draw




Highlights


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

For those that are interested
2011 Final-Japan v Australia




2007 Final-Saudi Arabia v Iraq


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

2004 Final-China v Japan




2000 Final-Saudi Arabia v Japan




1996 Final -UAE v Saudi Arabia


----------



## Tony E Architecture (Mar 26, 2014)

Why wasn't Gold Coast chosen as a Host City? They have two brilliant Stadiums, with the Carrara Stadium and Robina Stadium.


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

Tony E Architecture said:


> Why wasn't Gold Coast chosen as a Host City? They have two brilliant Stadiums, with the Carrara Stadium and Robina Stadium.


There are a number of factors.
Firstly you would NEVER play at Carrara , secondly the support for sport on the Gold Coast is poor across the board and thirdly, matches are being played according to the funding levels from State Governments. AFL controlled cities like Perth and Adelaide will also miss out big time, as will Melbourne to some extent.
New South Wales have positioned themselves brilliantly with their strong support for the world game


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Ticketing Information has been released. Very affordable, think I'll be getting the Sydney Package (starting from $229 for 7 games including Final, SF, QF and 4 group games)



> The AFC Asian Cup, Asia’s biggest football tournament, is coming to Australia in January 2015. Five cities will host 32 world class football matches over 23 days, culminating with a Final played in Sydney on 31 January 2015.
> 
> This will be a festival of football never seen before in Australia, featuring our own Socceroos battling the best 15 teams in Asia, including Asia’s three other World Cup finalists in Japan, Korea Republic and Iran.
> 
> ...


http://www.afcasiancup.com/tickets/en/


----------



## _X_ (Oct 24, 2009)

poguemahone said:


> Ticketing Information has been released. Very affordable, think I'll be getting the Sydney Package (starting from $229 for 7 games including Final, SF, QF and 4 group games)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.afcasiancup.com/tickets/en/


Bargain!!!
Despite being interstate might do that myself


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

_X_ said:


> Bargain!!!
> Despite being interstate might do that myself


There is a good Melbourne one too, where you can get the Melbourne games plus the Sydney Finals.


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Great to see the cheap tickets too, kids can get 7-games (including the final and a Socceroo's game) at ANZ Stadium for $99! Brilliant stuff!

I will definitely get a decent 7-game pack for ANZ and don't care who I see.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

The Real Gazmon said:


> Great to see the cheap tickets too, kids can get 7-games (including the final and a Socceroo's game) at ANZ Stadium for $99! Brilliant stuff!
> 
> I will definitely get a decent 7-game pack for ANZ and don't care who I see.


It will just be hard trying to decide who to support between Qatar and Iran, I think I'll let 97 slide for this one and support Iran :lol:


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

poguemahone said:


> It will just be hard trying to decide who to support between Qatar and Iran, I think I'll let 97 slide for this one and support Iran :lol:


Haha! Honestly, I would back Iran, a good mate is from Esfahan (spelling?) so he'll go no doubt and follow them.

I'm actually looking forward to watching two teams I normally wouldn't watch, just as much as I am the socceroo's - we all need to embrace this event. Sadly, there has been a massive lack of advertising.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

_X_ said:


> Agree
> You're playing 3 teams with a number of foreign born players but


when we play qatar we are basically playing south america, its ridicoulous they have no dignity.


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Palestine have qualified for the Asian cup after winning the AFC Challenge Cup with a 1 nil victory over the Philippines.


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

*congratulations Palestine*


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Some pics from yesterday's Uzbekistan v North Korea game at Stadium Australia (ANZ Stadium):

Match Tickets









Outside the stadium, 'ANZ' sponsorship covered over (poorly)









Advertising banners covered









Main media stand, looks good with the AFC Asian Cup banners (I seemed to like the 'miniature' setting on the camera too)









Uzbekistan score! Just after a monsoonal downpour









Crowd shot, 12,500~ there not bad considering the teams and the weather









North Korean (supporters) all the way in the back there


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Results from the first 2 match days.

Australia 4-1 Kuwait
South Korea 1-0 Oman
North Korea 0-1 Uzbekistan
Saudi Arabia 0-1 China


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iran vs Bahrain tonight at the Melbourne Rectangular Stadium is sold out i believe.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pictures from Saudi Arabia v. China. Attendance: 12,557












































http://www.afcasiancup.com/photo-gallery/en/gallery/2drcv2bbi3u91hurr7i8q0zem


----------



## Jennette (Dec 17, 2012)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Australia : Kuwait (Opening Match held in Melbourne , 01.09)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Korea : Oman (01.10)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Uzbekistan : PRK (01.10)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*China : Saudi Arabia (01.10)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*UAE : Qatar (01.11)*


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Iran : Bahrain (01.11)*


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Enjoyed the Iran game. 17,000 there too, fantastic. Averaging around 14,000 at the moment (hard to compare to the 2007 tournament because it had 4 hosts), so is shaping up to be one of the better attending tournaments.

I think the organizers were hoping for around 15,000 average.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iran best fans in the world


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

irani1378 said:


> Iran best fans in the world


The Iran fans were fantastic watching on telly last night. Tempted to go watch them play Qatar(*****) here in Sydney now. Off to watch Australia v Oman tomorrow in Sydney and thinking about driving up to Newcastle this afternoon to watch Japan v Palestine.


----------



## Jennette (Dec 17, 2012)

Uzbekistan had a fantastic goal. If anything was off even 1 cm in the attack, there wouldn't be any goals in that position.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Melbourne , AAMI*






















if you want to see 2015 AFC Asian Cup Stadiums pictures , Please visit below.


2015 AFC Asian Cup Stadiums pictures


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.12 (Group D)*

Japan : Palestine









Jordan : Iraq










Japan : Palestine


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.13 (Group A)*

Korea : Kuwait












Australia : Oman








Korea : Kuwait


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Loved the Iranian fans at the game in Melbourne. Very impressive.

Been to the Australia vs Kuwait, Iran vs Bahrain and North Korea vs Saudi Arabia matches.

Overall, each game has been a great mix of cultures and colour, which is certainly helped by being in such a multicultural country like Australia.

Looking forward to a few more matches in the coming weeks.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iran v Qatar in 3 hours:guns1:, its hilarious to see people still writing us of, they seem to forget the players we have, the good world cup we had, people are saying UAE will finish ahead of us in our group:lol:. We will prove everybody wrong this year, 40 years is too long.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.14 (Group B)*

China : Uzbekistan












DPR Korea : Saudi Arabia


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

irani1378 said:


> Iran v Qatar in 3 hours:guns1:, its hilarious to see people still writing us of, they seem to forget the players we have, the good world cup we had, people are saying UAE will finish ahead of us in our group:lol:. We will prove everybody wrong this year, 40 years is too long.


Who was writing you off? Media here are rating you guys as one of the favourites for the competition.


----------



## thescene (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it looks like China will be topping Group B. So a win for the Socceroos or Reds on Saturday will mean a quarterfinals match with the Saudis or Uzbeks.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.15 (Group C)*

Bahrain : UAE












Qatar : Iran


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Match 1 – Australia vs Kuwait: 25,231
Match 2 – Korea vs Oman: 12,552
Match 3 – Uzbekistan vs PR Korea: 12,078
Match 4 – Saudi Arabia vs China: 12,557
Match 5: UAE vs Qatar: 5,513
Match 6: Iran vs Bahrain: 17,712
Match 7: Japan vs Palestine: 17,147
Match 8: Jordan v Iraq: 6,840
Match 9: Australia vs Oman: 50,276
Match 10: DPR Korea vs Saudi Arabia: 12,349
Match 11: China vs Uzbekistan: 13,674
Match 12: Bahrain vs UAE: 7,925
Match 13: Qatar vs Iran: 22,672 
Match 14: Palestine vs Jordan: 10,808
Match 15: Iraq vs Japan: 22,941

AVERAGE: 16,685

Average will continue to climb with 50,000 expected in Brisbane tonight for Australia v South Korea and then the knock out stages still to come. Looks set to reach 20,000 average by tournament end. Organisers were hoping for 15,000 average before the tournament. Big props to Iran fans, the expat population here have turned out in force and made heaps of noise. 

Qatar 2011 Average was 12,006


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.16 (Group D)*

Iraq : Japan











Palestine : Jordan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.17 (Group A)*

Australia : Korea











Oman : Kuwait


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Disappointing loss for Australia, more so because they have to play on that terrible pitch in Brisbane again on Thursday.

Glad that Uzbekistan got through


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.18 (Group B)*

Uzbekistan : Saudi Arabia











China : DPR Korea


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

The Real Gazmon said:


> Disappointing loss for Australia, more so because they have to play on that terrible pitch in Brisbane again on Thursday.
> 
> Glad that Uzbekistan got through


TBH, I think I'd rather play China in the QF than Uzbekistan anyway.  Though a potential SF with Japan looms... But if you wanna be the best you have to beat the best. :cheers:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

It wasn't a pretty win (it never is with us) but it was an important one, a win not only for all of Iran but for the whole of the Persian Gulf.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.19 (Group C)*

Iran : UAE











Qatar : Bahrain


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.20 (Group D)*

Japan : Jordan











Iraq : Palestine










Japan : Jordan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Best Goals (Group Stage): AFC Asian Cup Australia 2015


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

So Australia and Korea are both through after winning their semis tonight. Packed houses for both games. kay:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.22 (Quarter Finals : A1 - B2 , B1 - A2)*

Korea : Uzbekistan (A1 - B2) in Melbourne











China : Australia (B1 - A2) in Brisbane


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Super Timmy Cahill :cheers:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iran v. Iraq in 30 minutes. This should be a cracker of a match. Think we will win 2-0. South Korea await us in the semi's. We play them in every fcking AC knockout stage

EDIT: Yes last time we didn't play the Koreans in a AC knockout stage match was all the way back in 92'!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Well well well! What a crazy couple of matches with 2 totally unexpected results.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Fixture in 01.23 (Quarter Finals : C1 - D2 , D1 - C2)*

Quarter Finals


Iran : Iraq (C1 - D2) in Canberra












Japan : UAE (D1 - C2) in Sydney


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Brisbane , Suncorp Stadium*


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I think we can safely say this tournament has been miles better than the 2011 version. kay:


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Verdict on Iran-Iraq to be announced any minute. Iran should be awarded 3-0 win. #asiancupjustice


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

irani1378 said:


> Verdict on Iran-Iraq to be announced any minute. Iran should be awarded 3-0 win. #asiancupjustice


It's a massive **** up for the whole tournament though. He played in the Jordan and Japan games too which would mean Jordan deserved to go through. Not sure what they are going to do, because you can't award Iran the win and not Jordan. 

Unfortunately the AFC will probably sweep it under the carpet and Iraq will still go through to the Semi. Can't really see a fair option either way.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Still no outcome on this appeal it appears.

Overall, it seems less than ideal for whoever gets a favourable verdict with only a day to go until the semi final.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

If they knew about this before the game, why didn't they protest then? Why did it take until after the game for Iran to protest?


----------



## poguemahone (Apr 4, 2012)

Wezza said:


> If they knew about this before the game, why didn't they protest then? Why did it take until after the game for Iran to protest?


My thoughts too. Were they were keeping it as a 'get out of jail free' card should they loose?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

poguemahone said:


> My thoughts too. Were they were keeping it as a 'get out of jail free' card should they loose?


Exactly! Reeks of sour grapes. They lost, get over it & move on.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Boycotting the Arab Football Confederations pathetic tournament, papework was sent from FIFA showing Alaa that dirty dog doped, but nope welcome to AFC ladies and gentlement. We must lobby to move to UEFA becasue if we don't make the world cup/euros it won't be because we were cheated out of it.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Iranians planned protest in front of stadiums before Iraq-Korea game, this is the last straw with AFC's bias against Iran. Some action must be taken.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

It's time to move on.


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wezza said:


> It's time to move on.


bro honestly if you were Iranian you would understand this is the last straw we will never move on from this we have gotten f'ed in this ass by afc repeatedly and we simply moved on, but this time is the last time.

For example, Pouladi got his second yellow for kicking the ball in the hands of the iraqi gk, while our goalkeeper Haghighi will have to under go shoulder surgery for when a iraqi forward kicked haghighi in the face/shoulder when he had control of the ball, which then resulted in the brawl right before the pks. The only player booked in that whole incident was an iranian substitute.....


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Iranian evidence to the appeal was verbal. Where was the paperwork?


----------



## ernest1 (Aug 30, 2010)

I tihnk Australian teem is hero....
i soory that Japan outed....


----------

